# New puppy! Breed question



## gogators (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi there everyone!

First time poster here. I adopted a 3 month old german shepherd mix about 2 weeks ago. I adopted her from the human society and they had a litter of 5 german shepherd mixes. I could not notice any clear runt of the litter, they all more or less looked the same size. The shelter said they think she is mixed with lab or some sort of terrier, but is mostly german shepherd. Physically, it is difficult to distinguish what is NOT german shepherd-like on her. Her ears haven't started to become erect but from what i've been reading, that can take up to 6 or 7 months. She weighs 14 pounds and is EXTREMELY friendly with every stranger that approaches her, as well as dogs. Her front paws are HUGE and are also webbed.The size of her paws is one of the first things people notice on her. I have attached some pictures and would like to know what you guys think she could possibly be mixed with? I have been considering buying one of those DNA exams but wanted to wait until she got a little bigger and maybe see what she's mixed with. 

Thanks again for all the help you guys provide on these forums! I look forward to being in contact with all you 

Oz


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute!! hard to really tell what she'll end up looking like but she does have alot of german shepherd looks to her!

Have fun with her


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she's mixed with train me, socialize me, love me, take care of me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

and feed me. 

14 pounds is small for three months. I don't see anything else in there, but what do I know. Are they sure about how old the pup is?


----------



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

She looks a lot like my Hershey who we adopted from the humane society this past Thursday. They say she's nine weeks. Supposedly her mom was lab/shepherd mix and her mom silver husky mix. She's only 11 pounds so tiny too.





















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RemingtonDRH (Jul 30, 2012)

14 lbs for 3 months does not sound very good my pup was 20 lbs at 11 weeks and just over 30 at 14 wks so I would have guest he was 25ish at 3 months. I would question the age or be concerned about the weight unless what he is mixed with makes a big difference in growth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She's very cute. If she's that small, she might be mixed with a smaller terrier as you said in your first post.


----------

